# Weight question



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi fellow LS owners,

I posted a similar ? here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69281

I have ordered a scale but it has not arrived yet so I am going to ask. Does anyone know the weight of the full carbon fork on a 04 Firenze and is it worthwile replacing? I assume the seatpost is rather heavy also. I just purchased Kestrel Pro SL handlebars (185g) for $175.00 so I have about $625.00 left in my budget to drop a little over 1#.

Any suggestions.

Jeff


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I always shake my head at these posts... 

Now don't get me wrong - I'm not being a jerk, and no offense is meant... People worry about 1 POUND, but they carry 2 full water bottles and a saddle bag with tools, tube, and CO2. They eat a big lunch. Is $625 really necessary to lose the same amount of weight a person could lose be leaving a water bottle at home, or by taking a good, healthy dump?

Personally, I'd rather have a bike that weighs an extra pound and can survive simply tipping over. I also use good, durable tires and wheels. The weight difference is just not worth the payoff. I can lose up to 5 pounds on a good ride. Makes the few grams of weights savings from adding titanium bolts a little silly.

Just a thought. I'd save the money if I were you.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

axebiker said:


> I always shake my head at these posts...
> 
> Now don't get me wrong - I'm not being a jerk, and no offense is meant...
> Personally, I'd rather have a bike that weighs an extra pound and can survive simply tipping over. I also use good, durable tires and wheels. The weight difference is just not worth the payoff. I can lose up to 5 pounds on a good ride. Makes the few grams of weights savings from adding titanium bolts a little silly.
> ...


I paid $1000.00 (new) for my Complete 04 Firenze so I am probably well under what you have in either of your LS bikes. In 30 years of riding I have had a total of 2-flat tires and one of those was a super light weight time trial tire w/ 200 psi of air, So guess what - I don't give a F#@% about durable tires. I am 52 years old and if I want to spend some $$ to reduce the weight I don't think I need your permission .

Jeff


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*www.weightweenies.com*

Jeff,

This website has a plethora of links with technical data on nearly every manufacturer. This would probably be your best bet short of a scale.

Assuming the fork you are referring to is a Real Design (LS house brand) fork, FWIW, I think the fork is pretty good and it certainly looks different. I bought a LS intending on swapping out the fork for an Easton or a Look HSC. But the fork has stayed and I have been pretty happy with it. But I don't think it is the lightest fork on the market and I believe an Easton SLX is about a 100g lighter. I think you could also drop about 100g with changing the standard 12-25 ultegra cassette to a straight-block Dura Ace cassette and that would be well under 200 beans. But I guess that depends on whether where you live has a lot of hills or not.


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*OOOPS.... www.weightweenies.starbike.com*

wrong website. try this one instead.... list mfgr's claims vs. actual


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

sokyroadie said:


> I paid $1000.00 (new) for my Complete 04 Firenze so I am probably well under what you have in either of your LS bikes. In 30 years of riding I have had a total of 2-flat tires and one of those was a super light weight time trial tire w/ 200 psi of air, So guess what - I don't give a F#@% about durable tires. I am 52 years old and if I want to spend some $$ to reduce the weight I don't think I need your permission .
> 
> Jeff


Wow!! One other thing -- I'm CERTAIN you could lose a little weight by getting rid of the chip on your shoulder. 

Having a bad day or something? Miss church this morning? Re-read my post - I flat out SAID I wasn't trying to offend. $625 in my eyes is a lot of money to save a pound. But maybe that's because I'm 34, and I've only been riding for 20 years, not the unprecedented 30 you have under your belt! I should have thought about that before I offered a little FRIENDLY advice. 

Glad you've been riding 30 years with only 2 flats!! Do you put on many miles? 

Hey! Glad you paid less than me!! You're the MAN!! I hope that's the case - you did get a 2 year old Firenze (for $1000 NEW - you've mentioned that in nearly all of your newbie posts) - nice bike, yes, but OF COURSE you paid less than I did. My bikes are both higher retail than yours - not bragging, just pointing out facts. 

I can't believe I'm getting sucked into this pissing match, but... I paid $600 for my '05 Teramo frame (100 miles on it - frame, fork - the SAME one you have, seatpost, and front derailleur) and built it up - probably cost about the same as your COMPLETE Firenze. So what? By the time you spend another $625 on your bike to save a pound, who's got the "economical" machine then? If a couple hundred grams makes you that much better of a rider though, spend away! Far be it from me to seperate a fool from his money. Enjoy your bike - get out on it more often, and maybe your anger issues will subside.

You asked for opinions, I gave you one. It's the internet - you get what you ask for. 

Here's a suggestion for you (you asked for one) - chill out. You need it.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Litespeed Real Design Fork w/carbon steerer weighs 410g without the steer tube being cut. This is for the 2006 model.

Seriously, spend whatever you like, but one pound isn't everything. Then again, $625 to save a pound is not a bad deal.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> $625 to save a pound is not a bad deal.


Erm. We're talking about like, 453 grams?
1 Kilo reduction=1.25% easier.
we're talking about .625 percent? for 625 bucks? I don't think a .001 increase in performance is worth it, for a buck, especially since it wouldn't deliver a .001 increase in speed, which is, again, not worth a buck...
Just my opinion.
-estone2


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

estone2 said:


> Erm. We're talking about like, 453 grams?
> 1 Kilo reduction=1.25% easier.
> we're talking about .625 percent? for 625 bucks? I don't think a .001 increase in performance is worth it, for a buck, especially since it wouldn't deliver a .001 increase in speed, which is, again, not worth a buck...
> Just my opinion.
> -estone2


Excuse me, talk about misquoting me. You only chose one part of my quote, how about the earlier part where I said "one pound isn't everything"

I never argued the fact one pound isn't going to benefit you very much, but in terms of buying weight off an already light bike, $625 is not bad to shave a pound off your bike. Some people have money to spend, who cares. If it was me, I would try and loose that pound off my body, I still have a few to spare.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

IcemanYQQ said:


> If it was me, I would try and loose that pound off my body, I still have a few to spare.


Thank you!! My point exactly!! As a matter of fact, I could shed a whole bike's worth of weight if I really thought it to be absolutely necessary! LOL! 6' or so, 180-185#, but it sure would be nice to be in the 165# area. Skinny? That's HOT... (thanks, Paris!)

And yes - I only chose part of your statement to quote as well, but I'm glad I'm not alone out there in thinking there are better ways to "lighten up".  I'd actually save money if I lost weight! Less food, and 15# x $625/# = $9375. That's a LOT of Litespeeds!!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Excuse me, talk about misquoting me. You only chose one part of my quote, how about the earlier part where I said "one pound isn't everything"
> 
> I never argued the fact one pound isn't going to benefit you very much, but in terms of buying weight off an already light bike, $625 is not bad to shave a pound off your bike. Some people have money to spend, who cares. If it was me, I would try and loose that pound off my body, I still have a few to spare.


Sorry bout that, didn't see the one pound isn't everything quote!
I was just kind of choking at the thought of spending 625 bucks on my bike to lose a pound. Guess that's just me.
-estone2


----------

